# Lithium Ion Batteries burning down houses again



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 24, 2016)

They are dangerous. Before a dozen pipe up and say they have had no problems, remember, not all of them will burn your house down, but, when improperly manufactured, the odds become unacceptable.

https://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/brunton-outdoors-recalls-battery-packs-042116.html


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 24, 2016)

And iPads and tablets can get VERY hot if you place them into an insulated sleeve with a power hungry app running. Don't place them on a cloth surface!


----------



## PerBuch (Apr 25, 2016)

Units with lithium cells are dangerous if not designed and manufactured right. They needs to be under and over voltage protected and charged the right way. Multi cell configurations needs balanced charging. Chinese manufactures don't care.


----------

